# German health insurance suggestions please



## Donford (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, I need to make a shortlist of health insurances (governmental or private) that I can go see to open a policy asap, I start working in Germany next week. Important for me:
- I have a year-old injury from a car accident which is sort of fine now but may need follow-up treatments like physiotherapy etc, they must not charge me too much extra to support this
- ditto above for dental treatments e.g. seldom gum transplants
- price range I have in mind is 350-450 Euro per month my side
- would prefer not to pay first and then claim back (some private insurances donit this way I heard)
- would prefer Chefartz treatment
- would prefer not to queue at doctors quarters when flu
- getting back a portion of my premiums after some time of no claims would be nice
- must cover overseas visits with little or preferably no extra charge or excess
- any new strange pains or treatments requiring frequent physio or similar treatments must be covered
Info: I am 40 years of age, male, very rarely get ill, apart from injury of car accident and occasional gum transplants needed.

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Things have changed since I was last living in Germany, but I think if you're working in Germany, you'll be able to select your Kasse through your employer. It's the employer that arranges for your health insurance (public or private) and then remits both your share and their contribution directly to the insurance company or Kasse.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If it's a proper salaried job and all that, your employer will offer you a list of public insurers (gesetzliche Krankenkassen) and you pick one. The employer makes the deductions and pays half the premiums. You can make comparisons based on the information they give you, or check out consumer organizations like Stiftung Warentest, or fire up the internet. 

Your questions are far too specific for anyone who isn't an insurance consultant. 

If you are young and healthy and eligible, you might save money with private insurance. But this is not advisable if you plan on staying in Germany permanently because it gets expensive when you're older and it's very difficult to move back into the public system.

I can't give any specific recommendations because it's been many years since I had a real job in Germany, but at the time I was basically happy with TK, and folk wisdom claimed that AOK was worth avoiding because it's obliged to take everyone.


----------

